# Winterhobby Messerbauen



## SmokyMcPot (24. April 2012)

Um mir die Zeit bis zum Ende der Schonzeit zu vertreiben habe ich mich im Winter wieder dem Bau von Messern gewidmet. Wollt euch die Ergebnisse mal zeigen :m


----------



## SmokyMcPot (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

und weiter


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Schöne Teile!#6

Ist das mit haushaltsüblichen Werkzeugen zu bewerkstelligen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Seemannsgarn (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Woher beziehst du den Klingenstahl? Oder schmiedest du selber?


----------



## mig23 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

wow, das finde ich ja mal richtig geil ! 
was für einen stahl nimmst du für die klingen ?


----------



## namycasch (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Petri.

Sehr beeindruckend.

Damaszenerstahl??

Petri.


----------



## Paxcom (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Da hast du die Zeit sehr sinnvoll genutzt.


----------



## Ossipeter (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## SmokyMcPot (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Danke das freut mich das sie euch gefallen. Hab mal selber geschmiedet aber an die Japanische Qualität kommt man nicht so einfach ran :g Die wissen schon was sie da tun. Deswegen kaufe ich den Stahl als Flachmaterial ein. Die meisten Messer sind aus Suminagashi-Schwertstahl mit Schneidlagen aus blauem Papierstahl.
Aus Damast ist grad auch eins fertig geworden :m

Ja im Prinzip ist das zuhause zu machen. Ich benutze z.B. Bandschleifer, Flex, jede Menge gute Feilen, Bohrmaschine, Schleifpapier usw.
Alles ist natürlich übungssache vorallem das Härten und Ätzen.

viele Grüße


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

schicke teile!!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Wow, super gearbeitet, klasse Teile #6

Ich glaube, ich muss Dir mal nen Besuch abstatten - ist ja quasi nebenan.


----------



## Aurikus (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Ich bin auch ganz begeistert!! Davon hätte ich auch gerne eins!!!!!!
Hut ab...... B-)


----------



## Seemannsgarn (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Härtest du selber? Wenn mit einem Elektroofen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*



SmokyMcPot schrieb:


> Um mir die Zeit bis zum Ende der Schonzeit zu vertreiben habe ich mich im Winter wieder dem Bau von Messern gewidmet. Wollt euch die Ergebnisse mal zeigen :m


 

Tolle Arbeiten.#6

Warst du auch schon mal bei uns in Solingen auf der Messer-
machermesse? Da stellen aus und verkaufen die Weltbesten
ihre Arbeiten.:m


----------



## SmokyMcPot (25. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Hallo zusammen danke für die netten Rückmeldungen. Ich freu mich. :q
Auf der Messermachermesse war ich bisher noch nicht aber ich glaub da muss ich mal hin!
Die japanischen Stähle härte ich selber auf der Esse. Die modernen rostfreien Stähle schicke ich in eine Härterei das ist zuhause nicht zu machen. Bzw. der Aufwand ist zu groß. Da die temperaturen um 1300°C brauchen was schon schwer zu machen ist und danach zum teil noch tiefgekühlt werden müssen bei -70°.... #c
Fisherman du kannst gerne mal reinschauen oder du schaust mal bei Steen bei Zooschwarz rein da sind sie nämlich ab Mitte nächster Woche ausgestellt :g

viele Grüße Tim


----------



## SmokyMcPot (29. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

nochmal ein paar bessere Bilder...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Schöne Dinger.#6
Mach doch mal so eine Bilderreihe von der Herstellung.|bigeyes


----------



## Theo254 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

schicke messer, respekt !


----------



## SmokyMcPot (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Aber gern :m

Bild 1: Skizze 2: Schablone aus Aluminium 3. Platinen zugeschnitten 4 die Zukünftige Klinge 5 ach ja das Material wie ich es einkaufe


----------



## SmokyMcPot (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

und weiter

1. Auflage für den Federmechanismus 2. und  3. Mechanik funktioniert schon 
4. Klinge fertig 5. Messer fertig 

25 Stunden ohne die Zeit für Skizzen und Schablonen zu rechnen. Aber es macht schon Spass wenns dann funktioniert und alles perfekt passt.


----------



## SmokyMcPot (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Aurikarius und Fisherman ich hab auch Perönliche Nachrichten geschickt.......
 vielleicht hab ihr es nicht gesehen #c


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Das ist hohe Kunst!

Habe mir vor Jahren mal in Schweden in Mora brei Frost fertige Messerklingen gekauft. Leider bin ich bis heute nicht dazu gekommen obwohl nur ein bisschen Holzarbeit für die Griffschalen nötig wäre. Deine Fotos ermuntern mich. Habe schon gesehen das es bei ebay auch schönes Griffschalenholz gibt. Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch was mit mir und den Messern.

Mach weiter so.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## SmokyMcPot (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Schön das sie dir auch gefallen.
Schau mal bei Goog unter edelholz oder feines holz da findest du 2 sehr gute anbieter für Holz. Da ist die Qualität besser als bei eba...
Die Mora Klingen habe ich am Anfang auch genommen die sind nicht schlecht.

viele grüße Tim


----------



## SmokyMcPot (5. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Mittlerweile habe ich eine Homepage für die Messer. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal reinschaut.

www.artmann-messer.de

viele Grüße


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Habe gerade Deine Seite mal durchgeschaut. Sehr interessant #6

Ich komme jede Woche mindestens 1 Mal an Adelebsen vorbei. Muss mich Endlich mal durchringen, mich bei Dir anzumelden. Vielleicht kann ich Dich ja auch zum Bau eines schönen Kochmessers überreden


----------



## SmokyMcPot (6. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Moin moin,

na klar kannst du gerne mal machen. Sobald die Gewässer zugefroren sind hat man ja wieder mehr Zeit 
Wie gesagt wenn du sie dir mal anschauen willst meld dich einfach.

viele Grüße


----------



## marlin2304 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Sehr schöne Messer hast du dir da gebaut.#6

Da ich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Messer bin, beschäftige ich mich zur Zeit mit dem Thema.


----------



## SmokyMcPot (7. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Danke schön das sie dir gefallen
Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du willst.

viele Grüße Tim


----------



## marlin2304 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Hallo Tim,
danke für dein Angebot, aber ich habe mich schon für ein Messer entschieden.


----------



## yukonjack (7. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

einfach SUPER deine messer, möchte ich auch können


----------



## Heilbutt (7. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Sehr geile Messer und verdammt gute Arbeit!!!!

Ich hab mir letzten Winter aus einem alten Gattersägeblatt (Kaltarbeitsstahl) ein Stück rausgeschnitten und zusammen mit Griffschalen aus Zwetschgenholz eine Machete gebaut.
Allein dafür hab ich schon einige Stunden gebraucht.

Von daher kann ich mir vorstellen wie lange du an so einem Messer zu tun hast...
Machst du die Scheiden auch selbst??

Bisher dachte ich das ich mich mit Stählen und deren Wärmebehandlung ein bischen auskenne, aber für welchen Werkstoff braucht man zum härten 1300°C?|bigeyes

Sehr interessanter Thread!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Seemannsgarn (8. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Viele Edelstahlsorten benötigen diese hohe Temperatur um überhaupt eine gewisse härte anzunehmen. Ein Edelstahl (Rostträge) kann nie so härten wie einKohlenstoffstahl. Das verhindert die Gefügestucktur. Chrom ist ein grober Kristallbildner und deshalb sind "Rostfreie" Messer nie so scharf zu bekommen schon garnicht so schnitthaltig wie Kohlenstoffstähle. Der bisher höchsthärtbare "Edelstahl" ist der 1. 4112 er erreicht eine Anspruchshärte von nahezu 61 HRC. Allerdings sollte der auch noch angeklassen werden da verleirt er dann auch nochmal ca 1-2 HRC an Härte. Wobei gute Kohlenstoffstähle eine Endhärte von über 62 HRC haben und auch schon mal bis an die 64 HRC kommen können.


----------



## SmokyMcPot (8. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Ohoh die liebe Stahlkunde |kopfkrat Das ist so ein Thema wo sich selbst die Experten nicht einigen können. So ganz kann ich dir da nicht zustimmen Seemann. Klar die Kohlenstoffstähle sind wirklich extrem fein und homogen allerdings sind auch mit den modernen pulvermetallurgischen Stähle wirklich klasse. Ich bin zumindest von einigen ziemlich angetan. Rostfreie Damastsorten schaffen auch bis 62 HRC der SG II den ich bei meinen letzten Messern genommen habe sogar 63-65 HRC. Den einzigen Nachteil den ich bislang feststellen konnte ist das sie sich aufgrund der extreme Zähigkeit schwieriger schärfen lassen. (dauert halt ein wenig länger) Aber grade bei Klappmessern nehm ich nurnoch rostfrei.

Hi Heilbutt schön das dir die Messer gefallen, ja da geht schon so manche Stunde ins Land bevor ein Messer fertig ist... Aber wenn es dann soweit ist, ist man ja auch stolz wie Bolle 
Die rostenden Stähle brauchen alle nicht so hohe Temperaturen die rostfreien Sorten aber meistens schon.
z.B.: Der SG II braucht zum normalisieren 900 grad zum härten 1100 die 10 min gehalten werden müssen danach lässt man ihn an der Luft abkühlen. Er wird also nicht abgeschreckt danach dann noch anlassen bei 180 grad um die Glashärte rauszunehmen und schon ist er fertig #d Deswegen geb ich die rostfreien in eine Lohnhärterei.
Mach doch mal ein Bild von deiner Machete und stell sie hier mit rein.

viele Grüße Tim


----------



## SmokyMcPot (9. November 2012)

*AW: Winterhobby Messerbauen*

Hier mal Bilder von dem SGII-Suminagashistahl :m


----------

